# "Fighting With a Passion" - Thorichthys pasionis



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have two pair of Thorichthys pasionis that are about 14 months old in a 90G tank. Up until now, they have pretty much been minding their own business. But today, I noticed that the pairs were "taking an interest" in one another (quite an understatement). They are trying to secure sites for breeding... one pair in a flower pot at the front of the tank, and the other, back behind a wall of flower pots. Each is obviously feeling threatened by the other pair's presence, and is getting rather agitated. Here they are, in full breeding dress , going at it... 'fin to fin'. (I couldn't resist :lol: ).


----------



## stizos (Aug 2, 2013)

An amazing sight! Myself am a fan of Thorichthys. Here are my Ellioti


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks stizos. Yes, they're quite something, aren't they. I looked at your video - you have very nice 'ellioti' (maculipinnis'). They look very comfortable and peaceful in there.


----------



## stizos (Aug 2, 2013)

They are not always so calm. Here's an old video:


----------



## stizos (Aug 2, 2013)

Pasionis had not seen before. The behavior and appearance are very similar to meeki. Also watched a fight pair by pair.


----------

